# which branches for mynah birds?



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

hi, anybody know which branches i can use for my mynah bird aviary? id guess any standard fruit tree (apple etc..) would be ok but thaught id check


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

any, just make sure they are cleansed thoroughly by "boiling" them for a while. having varying thickness along the branch will help keep feet excercised. don't allow the the toes of the bird to close on each other whilst perching, keep the branches thicker.
have you got the bird already?
java, gtr indian or other?
any pics?
fantastic bird :2thumb: although best kept in a glass box due to being about one of the messiest eaters around :lol2:


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ah how do I boil them If I'm going to get larger ones? Would scrubbing them with kettle water do? Yeh know all that already but thanks for the advice  
Got a breeding pair of common mynahs coming Friday, not the most exciting of the mynahs but one of the best looking  hoping to breed them so fingers crossed they will settle in. Ah yeh so Ive been told haha thinking of putting some sort of plastic sheeting around the bottom of the shed inside to save it staining the wood


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

dip them in the bath for a while with the hottest water you can set at the boiler :2thumb:
common's make good pets I believe, but two of em :whistling2: :lol2: 
you'll be glad you have an outside retreat/aviary when they start going off on one :lol2:

would like to see pics of aviary and the birds soon if poss.

good luck with the pair and hope you have success with breeding.


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

ah yeh that makes sense haha! 

yeh its going to be an experience lol bu worth it if they settle well and breed  

they will be in an aviary with a heated shed built on  will take pics soon as its all finished and they are in


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

I have always used Apple in my avs.

Some branches do contain toxins.

Good luck with the softbills. I keep pekin robins myself but have had and traded many other species over the years. the family of Mynahs can be quite agressive to one another in season and out so keep a close eye. The trick is of course to have a big enough enclosure so that territory can be maintained.

The pagoda is my personal fave as a pet type bird due to its size and less agressive manner.

John


----------



## benji2009 (Dec 16, 2009)

yeh thats what i was thinking of using to be honest, always heard they are the best. 

ah pekin robins are stunning birds! do you breed them? 

only got one pair and they will be kept in a 6ft by 5 foot aviary with a 4foot by 5 foot shed so hopefuly will be big enough lol


----------

